# Masterbuilt 20051311 GS30D 2-Door Propane Smoker On sale on Amazon.com



## smokingjamaican (Nov 29, 2013)

I just bought mine I am so excited after all the research..I looked up this morning and it was on sale for


List Price:$219.95Price:$139.99  & *FREE Shipping*. DetailsYou Save:$79.96 (36%)

In Stock.

Cant wait to get started... I will post pics after set up..


----------



## smokingjamaican (Dec 15, 2013)

2013-12-15 17.58.19.jpg



__ smokingjamaican
__ Dec 15, 2013






Alright put my Masterbuilt 20051311 together after church today..Only modification I installed 4 casters and also I sealed the inside with high temp epoxy. I am waiting on my Maverick ET732 then give it a cure..Also going by walmart to get  cast iron skillet for chunks.. Will follow up with first smoke..

Bobby


----------



## smokingjamaican (Dec 22, 2013)

2013-12-22 15.22.15.jpg



__ smokingjamaican
__ Dec 22, 2013


















2013-12-22 15.21.33.jpg



__ smokingjamaican
__ Dec 22, 2013






Alright Have pea gravel in water pan and have apple and cherry wood ready


----------



## smokingjamaican (Dec 22, 2013)

2013-12-22 15.21.13.jpg



__ smokingjamaican
__ Dec 22, 2013






quick view ok problems I have seen the wood chunks burned out in 30 min I have temp at 225 . I notice the spike in temp and i saw the wood flair up . Also I have the vent wide open. Could not find a thread on vent for propane masterbuilt. Also lot of grease on door. I have about 15 lbs of leg quarters.


----------



## smokingjamaican (Dec 22, 2013)

Next time I will put probe in a bigger thigh after 1hr meat temp reading 174 smoker temp is still keeping at 235.I just open the vent..meat was looking a little wet..


----------



## smokingjamaican (Dec 22, 2013)

All Done my daughter says dad I will only eat smoked Chicken from now on..The meat is darker but man real juicy..and the Jamaican jerk Sauce whooo yeah..













2013-12-22 17.47.16.jpg



__ smokingjamaican
__ Dec 22, 2013


















2013-12-22 17.42.26.jpg



__ smokingjamaican
__ Dec 22, 2013


















2013-12-22 17.41.37.jpg



__ smokingjamaican
__ Dec 22, 2013


















2013-12-22 17.35.13.jpg



__ smokingjamaican
__ Dec 22, 2013


















2013-12-22 17.34.13.jpg



__ smokingjamaican
__ Dec 22, 2013






I crank the heat up to give a little crisp this temp was in a thigh didn't want legs to dry out will see.Awesome first smoke now daughter is washing racks..


----------



## jcurley45 (May 6, 2014)

I have the exact sand setup used it for the first time Sunday and had a hard time keeping the temp steady any times would be great


----------



## dr skip (Oct 29, 2014)

is this masterbilt the same as the new Masterbuilt-2-Door-Charcoal-and-Propane-Gas-Dual-Fuel-Smoker-20050412/202904343 that is spplied by Home Depot? I see something similar at Amazon, but no mention of Dual Fuel on amazon???

confused newby,

Skip


----------

